
How AT&T conquered the 20th century - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/09/how-att-conquered-the-20th-century.ars
======
michaelpinto
Brilliant article: AT&T was lucky that they could go on that buying spree from
1907-1932. My bet is that if a Google, Apple or Microsoft were to do that
they'd be stopped before they'd get started.

------
joelhaus
This is a truly fascinating story that demonstrates the incredible parallels
between AT&T's early rise to prominence and the development of our modern
communications systems.

AT&T has displayed a diabolic mastery of micro-economics and regulatory
wriggling throughout it's history, beginning in 1876 with Bell's patent for
transmitting electronic speech, all the way through yesterday's merger set-
back.

